# Want Info about A Bow



## Samuel Hermon1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dear Fellow Archerers

Its been a whyle since ive been on AT, Since my last visit ive gotten a new bow actualy ive gotten a couple

Any how im looking for info on a bow it was my grandfathers(he passed away about 2months ago)
and since im the only one in my family that bow hunts and the only grandson my dad aunt and uncles thought id like to have it, my parents came out to visit this yesterday and brought it to me

its all wood and i thank it has xl cams
Any info about the bow would be appreciated(year, dl,dw,)

so the bow is a 
Browning 
Cobra XL SERIES
Serial number: F2B 2094

I dont get on the computer much so my cell# is 

970-599-4197 
i can get calls and text

Thank You 
God Bless
Samuel


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Pics would be a great help.


----------

